# $1500 Custom T Top on Panga



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Just came up with this simplified design for a lower priced T Top with all the anten. mounts and 4 rod holders. 



















Call me for the info on this great deal @ 554 6172 Tim:letsparty


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

would that be terry stricklands boat...maybe?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes it is Terry's and yes we are still running this special. :usaflagTim @ Breeze 554 6172:usaflag


----------

